# Are You Prepared??



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Heard tale they're preparing for this invasion...stock up now while supplies last.

http://www.basspro.com/Hornady%C2%AE-Zo ... escription

_(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

It says to "stock up on a couple of boxes" in the add. I gotta believe when the Zombies attack , you'll need more then a couple of boxes. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

sheesh. Everyone knows you can't drop a zombie with anything less than a 30 caliber bullet. If they are going to do it, do it right. A 223 will whistle right through them. What you have to remember with Zombies is that the flesh is much drier and half de-composed, compared to regular targets. So you don't get the hyper-shock that happens when a bullet hits solid flesh. And the bones are brittle enough that they just shatter when hit, which really don't stop a zombie, unless it is a really fresh zombie. But most zombies - too decomposed and brittle for a 223 to work. My cousin-in-law's brother's uncle shot one once with a 223 when he was spotlighting for coyotes and he said the zombie didn't hardly even flinch before it bit the head off his hound dog Ol' Blue and headed for the chickens. The only way he took it out was both barrels from Big Boomer filled with rock salt. 223 for Zombies? These guys need to do their homework.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Head shots are what are needed on Zombies. Don't you watch the Walking Dead?
That Hornady Zombie Max ammo has some fine looking boxes. Keeps your ammo stash from being boring to look at anyway!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

At $18.49 per box of 20 you would need to be a multi-millionair to buy enough for the zombie invasion. 1 box won't even fill a magazine.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm pretty well supplied on ammunition. A stockpile of arrows is the way to go. They're reusable, and more important, quiet. Zombies are attracted to noise, so silent but deadly is a better approach. Ever notice the most efficient zombie killer on The Walking Dead is the guy with the crossbow?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe the Epek guys can do a Zombie Killer mechanical head for use in a cross bow.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I've found that a large blunt is most effecient for stopping zombies when using archery tackle. You let them get in close, and knock large chunks off with the blunt. It really sounds cool when you hit them, too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Any Zombie recipes?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just make sausage Goob. Just make sausage.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I think I'll just wait till it goes on clearance before I stock up.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

...and now Ruger/Talo has jumped on the zombie bandwagon.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I got some Zombie Max .380's for Christmas. I wanted some big bore, you know... like 45-70 or something more powerful and cool.

But....just having the Hornady Box on my desk seems to keep the zombies away, I haven't seen nor heard one...........yet. :|


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What do you think the premium is for that zombie logo on the LCP? I'd gladly pay an extra $20 of my hard earned money to have a silly decal on my gun :roll:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> What do you think the premium is for that zombie logo on the LCP? I'd gladly pay an extra $20 of my hard earned money to have a silly decal on my gun :roll:


 :lol: To funny. I think I'll go buy a green magic marker and work at the next gun show.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> [quote="Bax*":1yjedk97]What do you think the premium is for that zombie logo on the LCP? I'd gladly pay an extra $20 of my hard earned money to have a silly decal on my gun :roll:


 :lol: To funny. I think I'll go buy a green magic marker and work at the next gun show. [/quote:1yjedk97]

:lol:

This could possibly be the worst gun to market as a "zombie killer". Seriously.

I can see the ads now:
_
"When the zombie hordes are upon you, you can find comfort in the fact that you have 7 rounds of .380 undead stopping power at your disposal. You will also have 9 ounces of pistol whipping fury should you have to beat some zombie skulls along the way!" _ :roll:

Impact actually has it up on their website. They want $360 for it. They sell the regular one for $280. Might actually be worth setting up a booth after all if people are willing to pay an $80 premium for green zombie scribbles on their gun.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Who makes a zombie pepper spray or repellant? Studies are now showing this is a more effective way of warding off zombies.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> Who makes a zombie pepper spray or repellant? Studies are now showing this is a more effective way of warding off zombies.


Uhhhh , I do. $79.99 a bottle.  :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > Who makes a zombie pepper spray or repellant? Studies are now showing this is a more effective way of warding off zombies.
> ...


Uh...is that the same stuff you charged me $89.99?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > bullsnot said:
> ...


Nope. You got the Large.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Al Hansen":28s0asss]
> ...


Nope. You got the Large. [/quote:28s0asss]

OK, hey thanks buddy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just saw on Hornady's website that they are also selling the bullets for handloaders

http://www.hornady.com/store/22-Cal-.224-55-gr-Z-MAX-with-Cannelure/


----------



## luckystrike (Oct 8, 2007)

You can't talk about zombie rounds without watching their video...


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

how many zombie conservation tags did SFW get to sell?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

hossblur said:


> how many zombie conservation tags did SFW get to sell?


They can have them all!


----------

